# Lagoon system in Hilton Head



## rollingwiththeflow (Jan 7, 2017)

The Palmetto Dunes area on Hilton Head island boasts an 11 mile lagoon system that is great for kayaking and fishing. It is said to have a variety of fish species such as sea trout and black drum. Anyone ever fished this lagoon or know anything about it ?


----------



## Gon2lake (Jan 7, 2017)

I have fished in the lagoon throughout palmetto dunes several times. We have owned a condo there over 25 years and every year I have caught several different species of fish. Just watch out for the gators.


----------



## rollingwiththeflow (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

